# North Carolina Coder With Experience



## julie_trusty@yahoo.com (Jan 31, 2014)

*Julie N. Trusty
                                    1234 Millerwood Dr Winston Salem, NC 27106
                                       (919)428-6796  julie_trusty@yahoo.com *​*Education*
Ultimate Medical Academy
Medical Billing and Coding Certification
Graduated: May 2011 Certified: April 2013
Current AAPC member

*Work History*
*US Airways
Chairman's Preferred Liaison*_
*November 2011-Current*_
Assist in booking new reservations for frequent fliers, Congressmen, Senators 
and Board of Directors
Assist in changing existing reservations	
Advise passengers of policies and procedures

*Holistic Chiropractic*
_*Office Manager
April 2010-October 2011*_
Schedule appointments
Check patients in and out
Put patients on therapy and perform scans
Develop x-rays
All insurance verification, billing, follow-up, and posting
Maintain patient files and demographic information
Order supplies
Educating patients to improve retention
Manage patient flow

*Hope Crossing Animal Hospital
Receptionist/Veterinary Assistant/Kennel Assistant
April 2008-February 2009*
Schedule appointments
Check clients in and out
Help with animals and owner in exam room
Fill prescriptions
Assist with surgery
Take x-rays
Prepare vaccinations
Sterilize surgical instruments

*Outback Steakhouse, Durham, NC
Hostess/ Administrative Assistant/ Certified Trainer
December 2006-July 2008*
Coordinate seating efficiently and promptly for popular restaurant with seating of approximately 250
Maintain customer satisfaction and help maintain restaurant appearance
Bookkeeping and answer multi- line phones for call ahead seating arrangements
Data entry
Train new employees
Payroll

_*Dollar General, Carrboro and Durham , NC
Assistant Manager
May 2004-December 2006*_
Maintain orderly and productive environment in busy retail store
Entrusted with bank deposits and store merchandise during each shift
Daily bookkeeping and filing of store reports
Assist in the supervision of up to 10 employees
Provide prompt and friendly customer service

*Fitness Express for Women Only, Rocky Mount, NC
Assistant Manager
February 2001-May 2004*
Assist owner and manage day-to-day operations in owner's absence; serve guests, sell memberships, and train new employees
Assist new members in using and following a well-balanced fitness routine and the use of fitness equipment
Inform new and existing members of health benefits, as well as personal benefits, of working out on a regular basis
Answering multi-line phones and making appointments for guests to visit facilities
Faxing, mailing and copying company related documents
Greet and check in guests and members at front desk

*Computer Skills*
Windows 95, 98, and XP, MS Office- Word, Excel, PowerPoint (all versions)
Cornerstone (veterinary software), Centershift (property management software), AMS (medical records software), and Qik (reservations software)

*Volunteer Work*
Breckenridge Assisted Living, Rocky Mount , NC
Answer multi-line phones, direct calls to proper location, and help residence to dining hall
US Airways DoCrew, Winston Salem, NC 
Volunteer for multiple non-profit organizations performing various tasks around the community.  Mainly with the United Way, Salvation Army, Second Harvest Food Bank, and  American Heart Association.


*References available upon request*


----------

